# Asher is 1 year old!



## Avalanche 4 (Oct 19, 2017)

Cooper recently turned one as well ... I hate how fast that first year goes ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Asher!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday Asher, he's a handsome boy.

Have fun celebrating!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Really?!?! One year already. Happy belated 1st Birthday handsome Asher.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy birthday Asher! Your first year was full of fun and socks, hope year two is also fun, minus the socks.?. 
He is a very handsome boy and you have done a great job with him.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

hahuston said:


> I can't believe it finally happened! He turned 1 on July 14th. He is such a sweet boy and is turning into such a cool dog. He wouldn't be the dog he is and is becoming if it weren't for all of the amazing professionals and experienced GR owners who have taken the time to reply to my many questions. I had a long, lovely post filled with details and thanks, but Tapatalk crashed and my post was lost. This will have to do. I just had to rescue Asher from my 3 year old...again. Lol! It never ends. Asher continues to be amazing with him. I'll see you around in the general GR forum.[emoji4][emoji173][emoji190]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Happy bday Asher![emoji252][emoji252][emoji252][emoji320][emoji320][emoji324]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ASHER!!!!!:drummer::drummer::drummer:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday to sweet boy.


----------

